

Making users feel special with an invite (or the Fabric invite email) - ben_hall
http://blog.benhall.me.uk/2015/01/making-users-feel-special-invite-fabric-invite-email/

======
eappleby
Made a change to my welcome email based on this post. Thanks!

------
jtatfh
Crashlytics has been doing that for a while I believe.

